# Vivaldi/Haydn Opera Recordings Suggestions?



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm getting into a big Vivaldi/Haydn opera phase right now. There are not a lot of choices out there recording wise, but what there are causes me a little confusion.

For example, Vivaldi's "first" opera - *Ottone in Villa* - is available in four different recorded versions. I would naturally incline toward the one on Naïve, but some Amazon reviews say the cheaper one on Brilliant is better.

Also, with Haydn - once you get past the earliest ones, the more well-known eight are available individually, but very expensively, or you can get Dorati's well-reviewed versions in a box set at a pretty affordable price. The trouble is - there are no printed libretti. That bothers me, because I don't know how to get the libretti (silly as some of them are) any other way.

Any suggestions, gang?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Goodness... I was going to suggest Dorati's set. But that sounds like it would be a no go for you. Though I think Hadyn's libretti are going to be pretty obscure and hard to come buy any way you slice it. Maybe look for the librettos seperately? Or get the Dorati set (very good btw) and supplement with seperate recordings with the important ones with libretto included (ie Armide, Orlando)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd begin with Haydn's last two operas, _Orlando Paladino_ and _Armida_. There are several fine recordings from which to choose:



















Considering this article's assertion that Haydn's operas are simply grossly underrated...

http://www.theguardian.com/music/tomserviceblog/2014/oct/17/haydn-opera-composer-believe

... neglected not only due to the brilliance of Mozart's operas... but also the laziness of programmers, producers, and opera houses... you might want to consider the well-regarded and rather inexpensive Dorati box set of the complete operas:










The cast alone should sell you.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Vivaldi's _Ottone_? The Brilliant has the advantage of price and Cecilia Bartolli. But there's also the Chandos recording under Richard Hickox with Mark Padmore, Monica Groop, and Nancy Argenta:


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Sonata said:


> Goodness... I was going to suggest Dorati's set. But that sounds like it would be a no go for you. Though I think Hadyn's libretti are going to be pretty obscure and hard to come buy any way you slice it. Maybe look for the librettos seperately? Or get the Dorati set (very good btw) and supplement with seperate recordings with the important ones with libretto included (ie Armide, Orlando)


That's probably the route I'll take, thanks. And to think I used to have a lot of Dorati's Haydn operas on LP (with complete libretti) and gave them away when I moved five years ago. I would never have guessed then that I'd feel bad about that now.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

ArchivMusic's site provides reviews of the available Vivaldi *Ottone in Villa*'s available. It seems like a toss up between the Brilliant set and the Naïve set.

(I will probably opt for the Naïve set because it uses a female soprano instead of a countertenor for the fourth role. More expensive, but worth it. Not trying to be controversial, here. I just have a personal preference for the sound of the female voice.)


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I forgot to mention in the discussion prior that Haydn has an Orfeo and Eurydice opera as well, with Cecilia Bartoli. That is not included in the Dorati operas, but very well may be worth owning. I haven't heard it yet but I really enjoy Bartoli....she actually voices TWO parts. Fairly good reviews, and can be had for cheap used on the amazon marketplace right now. Thinking of picking up a copy myself.....but I'm on a spending freeze right now.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I have this. It contains 9 of Vivaldi's best operas. It is an LP sized box.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Actually, we can watch Ms. Bartoli for free in youtube (the quality of the images is not the best, true) singing Euridice, though, in this case, not Genio (sung by Eva Mei here):






One recording I like a lot is _Bajazet_.










Not fully Vivaldi's, it was a pasticcio, part of the music was written by Vivaldi himself, part by other composers and was borrowed by Vivaldi. A not uncommon solution in the period. But the final result was breathtaking, and the CD was a great addition to Vivaldi's lore, with a clever and well balanced reading by Mr. Biondi, Europa Galante and the singers. I enjoyed it a lot (I still do). We can watch it in youtube, too:


----------

